# New to smoking, need help!



## Stufat (May 27, 2019)

Hey everyone. 
I'm new to this whole smoking thing so please go easy on me if I sound stupid

I've had a gas aussie style bbq for a few years that I love, but decided recently to step into the world of smoking. I've watched a ton of YouTube videos to try and learn the art and give myself a chance. 
Ive bought myself a cheap starter offset smoker to learn on and practice with. It really isn't the best quality as the lids do not close properly letting heat and smoke out, but I'm on the look out for a nicer one that won't break the bank. 
I'm using lumpwood, but without adding a log as well I can't get the heat hot enough. I assume this is due to heat escaping. 
Only tried using it a few times. First couple of goes where basic pork belly and chicken thighs. Nicely marinated I cooked them in an aluminium tray and all went well.
Had my first disaster yesterday and I could cry
Got myself some lovely short ribs and did the old faithful thighs again.... Except something went badly wrong. 
I sat with it the whole time, even when the heavens opened and I got pissed on, so I know the temperature was always between 200 and 230.
Id read the ribs should take about 5 hours, I even spritzed every half hour with half apple cider vinegar and half apple juice. 
After 90 mins I put the chicken in as that should take 3 hours ish I'd read. 
After 4 hours, I checked the internal temperature of the meats and they were through the roof, the ribs had what looked like a thick crust of charcoal on the outside, like stupidly thick... Ruined, burnt. 

I have no idea where I've gone wrong, this is the first time I smoked without placing the foods in a tray so could it be that?

Any help, tips etc would be amazing, and sorry for such a long first post


----------



## JC in GB (May 27, 2019)

What kind of offset did you get?  Offsets are notorious for leaking.  I used lava lock gasket on my doors and firebox and food grade high temp rtv for the cook chamber.

Cheap offsets are also bad for having hot spots by the firebox output.  You will need a deflector and/or baffle plate to even out the heat distribution.


----------



## Stufat (May 27, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> What kind of offset did you get?  Offsets are notorious for leaking.  I used lava lock gasket on my doors and firebox and food grade high temp rtv for the cook chamber.
> 
> Cheap offsets are also bad for having hot spots by the firebox output.  You will need a deflector and/or baffle plate to even out the heat distribution.


----------



## Stufat (May 27, 2019)

It was one of these - https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BillyOh-Sm...-ac45-4c28-9567-3468b60deb93&epid=10025566795


----------



## JC in GB (May 27, 2019)

Double post.. Sorry.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 27, 2019)

What brand is the smoker?  

Are you using the thermometer that was supplied with the smoker?  Many times those are not the best quality and don’t represent the actual temperature at the grate.  Personally, I have never seen a door mounted thermometer at a lower temperature than the grate, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Stufat (May 27, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> What brand is the smoker?
> 
> Are you using the thermometer that was supplied with the smoker?  Many times those are not the best quality and don’t represent the actual temperature at the grate.  Personally, I have never seen a door mounted thermometer at a lower temperature than the grate, but I guess anything is possible.


Nope, one of things I learnt from the vids was buy a decent thermometer, so I bought a digital 2 probe thingy.
All the vids and tips I've read all say slow and low, I get the temp right but my food always seems too cook a lot faster than the suggested time.
The bbq I have is made by an English company called Billy Oh.
Can anyone recommend something bigger, better quality and no more than £300 ideally?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 27, 2019)

It does sound like your smoker needs a baffle/diverter plate as JC mentioned.

Is the height of the cooking grate adjustable?


----------

